# Domane compact with 11-32



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Is it possible to run a 11-32 cassette on a Domane 6 series with 6850 compact crank or does the rear dérailleur need to be change to something like a Mtn bike dérailleur


----------



## trailrnr (May 14, 2007)

I can't answer this definitively, because I am not sure about the 11 speed, but with the 10 speed compact ultegra crank, you can run an 11/32 in the rear. You will likely need a medium cage RD, but the 105 is a nice piece. I have that combo on my gravel grinder, and it works quite well.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

RD-6800-GS is 11-32t compatible. (SS is up to 28T)


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

what he said, I have that setup on my 5.2 domane


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

The 32 cog is always a mix of answers depending the frame, it works on some and not on others with a short cage. Like mentioned above, the gs med cage dérailleur is guaranteed to work.

You're running a compact and a 32? That's just crazy.


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

Maybe he rides up hills.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

even some of the pros run a compact crank with a 11-32T cassette for certain races


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I just put a 32 cassette on my Roubiax which has a 50/34. One hill I like to go straight up is 1.4 miles 12% with one spot near the top hitting 18% in a turn/switchback. I think I may additionally try a triple for this bike. 

That said I rode my 39/53 chainset and a 12/27 cassette Scott 30 miles on nothing that steep or long today.


----------

